# Xtreme Stabilization is opening up our shooting staff



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

After a longer then expected transition period we finally have Xtreme Stabilization back up and running. Currently we only have carbon rods with silver caps and end weights. Black and camo bars should be ready by September. To get things kicked off and back to the level this company once was we're looking to add some staff shooters to help spread the word. We're looking for shooters who are active online, locally and nationally. Whether you're a 10 time world champ or a back yard archer we have a spot if you can help promote our products and the sport of archery in general. We can take resumes and applications at [email protected] No phone calls please.


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

Back up


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

You know I definatly want in.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I see the resumes filing through email. We hope to have the staff selected by the end of the month


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Email sent thanks 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

keep those resumes coming. We're behind on selections but hope to start picking staff members by the end of the month


----------



## Ghost 133 (Mar 18, 2005)

Good to see the company back. I used to deal with Mark just because he was close to me.


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Bump


----------



## oct71 (Sep 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

We're gearing up for indoor season


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 28, 2013)

Still looking? I sent some info awhile ago and haven't gotten a response in any form


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

I know no contracts have been sent out. Our 60X contracts are finished and the Xtremes are just about wrapped up. Just when we think we have everything ready we get side tracked.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bronze and silver contracts have been sent via email. If you were on staff last year and didn't receive one let us know


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

I would love to be on this staff but I don't have much to offer anymore.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

backwardshooter said:


> I would love to be on this staff but I don't have much to offer anymore.


staff isnt just shooting its being able to spread the word about a product in a courteous manner also just apply what can it hurt.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

DBLLNGR said:


> staff isnt just shooting its being able to spread the word about a product in a courteous manner also just apply what can it hurt.


A couple of years ago I shot for Harvest Time arrows, Jim Fletcher, Smooth Stability, Norway Ind., and Little Jon bow strings. I still shoot local shoots with a hunter class bow in open class and finish in the top 5. Tough to do big shoots with 2 kids active in sports.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

backwardshooter said:


> A couple of years ago I shot for Harvest Time arrows, Jim Fletcher, Smooth Stability, Norway Ind., and Little Jon bow strings. I still shoot local shoots with a hunter class bow in open class and finish in the top 5. Tough to do big shoots with 2 kids active in sports.



I agree I have 3 at home that range from 2-12 they are a full time job thats for sure


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Brad, are you and Dale J. still working together? Dale lives about half mile from me.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah Dale builds for us.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

ttt for a great company.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

Are you still accepting resumes for the Xtreme Stabilization Staff? Thanks


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## ajarvimaki (Dec 22, 2013)

Still looking?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

still accepting resumes at [email protected]


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

email and resume sent for both, thank you

Tim Johnson


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I got a 9" and 8" Pro Flatliner XL for my AHC set up and I really like them! I got them with six ounces of weights, which is a three ounce, a two ounce and a one ounce weight. The quality is very good and the price is too! I'm going to get a 27" and 12" for my indoor set up soon. Check them out before you buy anything else.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

application is available at www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## bowhunttx81 (Feb 17, 2012)

Did mine on the website


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

application available at www.60XCustomStrings.com


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

www.60xcustomstrings.com to submit an application


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

applications at www.60xcustomstrings.com


----------



## Bing3r (Feb 16, 2014)

I was unable to find an application on the website.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

click on the staff shooter tab and the application is in there.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

bump


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

ttt


----------

